# Lucky Craft Bevy minnow 33 Snacky S



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Gday all,

I just took delivery of a batch of lucky craft lures from the states ( love the exchange rate!!) got 2 of the Snacky S minnow, they are 33mm sinking model of the bevy minnow.
They sure look like bream candy, just wondering if anyone has used them before and what they are like. I havent used a sinking minnow before so i think i will be vary wary of casting them into snag ridden country.









Cheers
Saro


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

now i remember what my favourite bream lure is - the bevy minnow!

HAd some success on these in the Squidgies Bream Grand final.


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

Beware the chopper :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not sure I've seen a lure that small, maybe one :shock:


----------

